# Lack of motivation



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't seem to keep myself interested in building cars, now. I'll work on this '67 Chevelle of mine for a few minutes and I quit. Figure kits have ruined me, I think.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

kit-junkie said:


> I can't seem to keep myself interested in building cars, now. I'll work on this '67 Chevelle of mine for a few minutes and I quit. Figure kits have ruined me, I think.



...lol.....Its like when you feed you dog GOOD FOOD, then give him crap, he wont eat anything after that,...lol...I don't know what we are going to do with you kit, But no worries, I KNOW WHAT YOU NEED TO DO HERE, I think you have to SELL ME EVERTHING, and watch me build them all....lol....I would like to see your collection some day here man FOR REAL, You should snap some shots of the ones you have built and the ones you have left to build, And you have to remember, If You have PARTS, I'm Always looking my self to add to my stashes like that to add to my collection, You know if you don't feel like building anything no one is saying you have to man, its not a requirement out here in my mind anyway, we need people out here like you to help with other peoples builds as well, I know how good you are at them, and you have been doing that, BIG TIME, Just enjoy your self posting if you like dude, NO PROBLEM HERE, I think we all understand, and who knows you might SNAP BACK to car models, IF NOT, looks like your dog will be eating Figure Model Scraps instead of Car kit model scrapes,..lol..I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO SAY MAN, You got it bad,...lol.

Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ian Anderson said:


> I KNOW WHAT YOU NEED TO DO HERE, I think you have to SELL ME EVERTHING, and watch me build them all....lol....I would like to see your collection some day here man FOR REAL, You should snap some shots of the ones you have built and the ones you have left to build,


I'd have to empty the kit closet to snap a shot of everything. It's a pile about 6 feet high and three layers deep. 

I could probably stand to get rid of some of them. Shipping them would be an issue, cost wise, I mean. I'm not sure if it would be worth the extra money for shipping. I have a lot of drag and show car kits, as well as NASCAR and plain old car kits.

I just pulled out an old Six Million Dollar Man kit to work on. It's the one where he's throwing a gorilla.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Over my fairly long life of model building I have had periods of time when I wouldn't go near a model. As a matter of fact I have just recently come out of one of those periods. It's best not to try to force yourself as usually work when you are in that state of mind is sub par. One thing I do to get re motivated is pick a very easy quick build, like maybe a prepainted model and finish it without delay. Sometimes that works with me anyway.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Modlerbob said:


> Over my fairly long life of model building I have had periods of time when I wouldn't go near a model.


I'm the same way. I've gone years without building a kit, then I get the bug again. I never know when it's going to come or go. For now, I've put the car away. I'll get to it again, one day.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know we could get a Nice Large Breasted Lois Lane Figure kit, "and slap her",....lol....in to like a Nice old mussel car kit build, Make like she is leaving Super dude and hitting the road for Vegas for a Wild fling with The like the Green Lantern or Hornet, at the very lest Cato or someone,...lol...SOMETHING MAN,...NO FOR REAL, should be good, I just never have done one of those is all, Should win like Some kind of reward from some one, THAT OR GET US SLAPPED, ...

Just Picking through a couple of kits here I just got in the mail today from THAT DUDE ON HERE, he Cut me a great deal here man, Only half is here now, The rest is still on the way, But WOW, this one is a 06 Mustang, MANY EXTRA PARTS, All custom, and the other is the 05 Camaro Once again Many extra parts and custom stuff added, Both look Killer on this end, I could snap some shots for you if you wonted to see what he sent, Were talking Add on Hoods, and scops Extra Body's Stuff like that, In only two kits, I have 9 of them in total from him here in total, 7 more to come and, some AS HE PUT IT bonus Drag Stuff tossed in the box he just wonted to get rid of No extra cost,....Cant wait...I love stuff like this, I LIVE FOR IT EVEN,...what's wrong with me, Must be the elevation or something....lol...I'm JUST BORN BAD I THINK, ..who knows really,......lol...Lois Lane,....lol....How could she see anyone else after him,.I will never know, got to be a tuff act to fallow,...AND A GORILLA ?...What !!!!....lol..Oh Steve Austin, HAY WAIT A moment wasn't he killed buy a sting ray, Oh that is the other Steve, You know I should have read that better, I though we where talking about a super man build here, Not The million dollar dude, So now we are talk about a Jamie build here instead, in that mussel car...lol..Doesn't she already live in Vegas anyway,..lol..

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

OK man I have been looking through this One link, Off and On all day on a Evil Bay sites, Just looking here for rear kits my self, Every chance I have had all day, or since I have been home that is, I have been back and forth from town all day, so Haven't had a lot of time to look yet really, I was surfed this link just looking here as well, LIKE I ALWAYS DO when I have time, and I THINK I FOUND ONE FOR YOU DUDE on this off shoot Evil Bay link here, I don't know if you into Sci Fi or not, but if you are, this is a GOOD CHEEP ONE HERE, right up your ally I think , "AURORA GODZILLA MONSTER FIGURE KIT MINT BOXED SEALED" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-GODZILLA...020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5643bb5d34


here is the Link, I have been working on all day, And I can tell you, I Have found some great ones here as well, All of these have off shoots here, of other stuff each one has as well SO LOOK HARD, who ever is looking that is,.....lol..

http://www.sportslinkup.com/shop/2584--50.html


Ian


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> ...I've gone years without building a kit, then I get the bug again. I never know when it's going to come or go...


You've just described my 40+ year history of building models. It really sucks when you lose interest in the _middle_ of a build. "Do I keep going and hope the mood comes back, or put it back in the box and wait?" It's the main reason I have so many partially built kits in my stash.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I just don't feel like building a car kit. I started on the figure kit and I can't stop thinking about it. The figures are more fun to paint. I love cars--the real ones--but the want to build the kits just doesn't seem to stick with me. I got bored really quickly this time. Maybe the fascination will hit me again, one day.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Kinda sorta the same way with me kit but I'll add another problem. Sometimes I loose the desire to build like you and others. But some times I loose intrest in a whole genre as well. I am mainly a scifi guy. Last year I took a break and built four airplane models. Right now I'm in a building funk which is bad as all the kits I wanted to have done for Wonderfest next weekend, well, aren't done!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I just took a break from the car and started building another figure kit--this time. 

Part of my problem with the car is not having a spray booth. I don't want to spray without one and I don't like the results when I brush paint everything. Of course, I would never brush paint the body.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

We all go through burnout at some point in time and even several times during our building carears. It's just a normal thing. You wouldn't want to eat the same thing day after day and its the same with modeling, you just get bored with it after a while but you will eventually get back to it. You will see something someday that will inspire you and make you crack that box back open and dig out that old project and finish her up. It happens to me every few years. I just get bored and don't touch a thing for months on end.

A few years ago we bought a Camper and I hardly build anything during the summer months any more. I'm always busy with other things. When Fall arrives, I dig a few things out, clean and paint them and set them aside for the winter time and will usually build on something for a little while each day.

Don't fret it man, it will come back to you. Just keep checking in with your Forums that you visit and that will keep the juices flowing.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

been on a 10 year burnout my self,just can't get sit down and focus to build but I still love kits and everything about them cept maybe the current prices so I still buy and collect,and I have been enjoying reading and posting here just about every couple days,seems theres some new life here,so who knows maybe I can get refocused


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

10 Years Now man, Man your a Veteran dude, (BIG TIME), You have earned the right to set this one out WHEN EVER YOU FEEL LIKE IT DUDE, in my option anyway, And like others have said here as well, You will build again man, When you feel like it, LIKE I SAID AS WELL, you wouldn't be here if you still where not HOOKED LIKE A FISH,...lol.... and beside, Just your advice is INVALUABLE HERE IN ALL THIS TIME,.....Your a liefer now man, Face it....
Hey do you know "71 Charger 500" here man, (Mo), I'm sure you do, But if not you two have a lot in common, HE'S TOTALLY COOL MAN, and allot of help out here as well...And One of use With out a doubt,..
Between You, Me, Scott and his family, and Mo as well as Kit,...And who ever sticks around here like Chris and Pete when they pop in to help, AND WHO EVER II MISSED, like bob,...WE ALL CAN KEEP THIS GOING NOW GUYS. I not going anywhere my self anytime soon guys, WITH OUT A FIGHT ANYWAY, and I wont stop Recruiting and bringing AS MUCH interest here as possible my self to this site no matter what that takes now,.....BELIVE THAT MY FRIENDS.....
So Stick around, YOU AND kit-junkie as well,...he's in the same boat as well in model Car and truck kit LIMBO,..lol..He will snap back in time as well as you when your ready..and he's very much ONE OF US HERE......
No reason to be concerned guys....Ian is ON THE JOB NOW,..
(newbie or not)..better get use to me, I'm not going anywhere now.


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

love it Ian always looking forward to your next post,I'm here for good as well although I do take little breaks now and then but always bounce back,your right hook line and sinker,lot of good people on here


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll snap back as soon as I build my spray booth. It'll happen soon enough.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You will have to let us check that out when its done man, always looking for a better plain then the one I'm using here,...KEEP US POSTED DUDE..


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

heck, start a thread about the building of your spray booth - I'm sure alot of people would be interested in how to do one, but may be intimidated - having a step by step build may be perfect.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't think it'll be anything fancy, really.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

AS LONG AS IT WORKS, right kit,...And it does the job...


Ian


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got several St kits as well as some jet aircraft and I've felt the same way lately so friday I went across the river to a hobby shop on the east side and picked up an AMT 1/25 scale American LaFrance Areo Truck the one with the snorkel boom set up and I've been working on it all weekend. Hmmm, maybe R2 will reissue these fire truck kits some day. Right now I'm tempted to go to Hobbytown and pick up the Trumpeter ALF Eagle pumper.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> I've got several St kits as well as some jet aircraft and I've felt the same way lately so friday I went across the river to a hobby shop on the east side and picked up an AMT 1/25 scale American LaFrance Areo Truck the one with the snorkel boom set up and I've been working on it all weekend. Hmmm, maybe R2 will reissue these fire truck kits some day. Right now I'm tempted to go to Hobbytown and pick up the Trumpeter ALF Eagle pumper.


That's a great build idea man, Might get my hands on that kit as well, You know there sure are a lot of these new fire truck build kits coming out here now that you mention it, as well as a few of the older ones Resurfacing as of late it seems to me as well here, I had to pick up a few my self, Like the ones your talking about and ones like the *Italeri - Medium 3 Ton Firetruck (TANKER*) and, * Italeri - Fire Jeep*,...both *1:24 scale kits*, as well as the Eagle Pumper in the same scale, THIS IS A GOOD THING, I have even decided to make a few of my 1:24 and 1:25 scale Semi builds in to a version of Forestry Battalion Fire trucks and Lowboy Equipment carrier of the same form here, as well a few forestry peace's other then fire trucks and fire fighting equipment like just Forest Ranger and patrol vehicles, but The more builds in this field _THE BETTER I SAY_. There always fun to build and show.

_
Ian_


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Well I went and got the ALF Eagle fire truck for 90 bucks and there are about 360 pieces to it while the AMT ALF rig has about 450 and it cost me 65 dollars!!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You got a steal on the Eagle really dude, if you would have bought it 4 weeks ago, you have paid closer to $130 bucks like I did,.....lol...There are places ON LINE, where you could have gotten 
BOTH OF THEM EVEN CHEEPER THEN THAT, BY FAR, but I understand wonting to help your local hobby shop out as well Mr, I just live to far to justify paying Those High Prices my self....
But if we didn't do that at all ,we wouldn't have them in business, and we need them around for lots of stuff as well....."IF YOU COULD ONLY WRIGHT THEM OFF, YOU KNOW"...lol..
Only thing left is, TO JUST BUILD AND FORGET,...lol..
I could have bought a Custom Chopper for the money I have raped up in this hobby just in the last year alone my self....And I have not yet BEGUN TO DEFILE MY SELF IN THIS HOBBY,...........lol




Ian


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Well yesterday I went out to Tammies hobbies and got the AMT ALF ladder truck for 39 dollars but what I was hoping for was the ALF pumper truck from the '70s which they no longer have in stock so I'll have to wait and see if R2 will release it.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's an idea for a cheapie spray booth. Go to a U-Haul dealer. Buy a large square box, one of the really firm ones. Cut out the top. Go to Lowe's or Home Despot (spelling deliberate) and get a Filter screen. Put that in the bottom of the box. secure with duct tape. Also get a square fan, one of the smaller ones. With the box on it's side and the filter on the back of the box, cut out a square the size of the fan..put the fan behind the box blowing away. The filter will catch most of the spray. After a few kits, replace the filter. That should at least provide enough protection to keep dust off a painted model, especially if you cover the front with a sheet or some lint-free cloth. Best to do this in the garage or somewhere with good ventilation, preferably not in the living room. LOL.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm thinking I'll use flexible duct to put the exhaust outside. The box idea is a good one.

It's been so crappy here. Lately it's rainy and damp. I haven't worked on anything model related.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> ....And I have not yet BEGUN TO DEFILE MY SELF IN THIS HOBBY,...........lol Ian


I didn't know Doc Holliday was a model builder ! ! ! ! ! :tongue:


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

The box idea I got from someone on the Clubhouse years ago. I got lucky. I used to live in Illinois not far from Paashe's factory. I was able to get their HSSB-22-16
HOBBY-SHOP SPRAY BOOTH on sale for a little over $100. But that was 6 years ago. Now, it's over $300.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol....Your SHARP Mo, "With Out A Doubt", not many would have caught that movie Phrase there.......lol...But in a sad way, IT'S TRUE MAN,....lol...
And Wasn't that a great part by Val in that movie,..MAN, no one could have play that better in my opion.....




Ian "6 shooter" Anderson


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

love that movie one of my altime favorites


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

It was just on one of the movie channels the day before yesterday.


----------

